# Just wanting to know this about the new Plug in Netrual Combo meter load center



## 400G (Jun 21, 2020)

Hello Folks , 

I have existing SqD outdoor panel with the normal non plug Netruals wanted to know if the 42 slot CSED I can use most of my existing breakers from the panel Im planing to rip out ? 

Dont wantto order and then find out differently . I have seen photos and it seems to me that it has the Plastic seat rail for the older style breakers. 

but any ways just want to to double check. I have not messed with these new Panels as of yet . 

Thank you in Advance .


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

